# Uuuuggghhhhh!!!!!



## Hungarian Gypsy (Jun 20, 2011)

Okay, I know most of you are going to want to slap me silly, BUT I've been growing in MG Moisture Control.  Started out with CFL light for seedling & vegetative stage.  I only grew 2 plants.  1 was a female (YAAAAY).  I put her in her last home about 1 week ago and changed the bulb to a 75 watt warm light.  And since the bulb was very warm I made changes and moved the light far enough away so that it wouldn't burn my baby up.  Fan is on and she has sufficient air flow.  Heat is always between 72 - 75 degrees.  She's giving me big, pretty green leaves, except for the edges of the largest leaves.  They feel a tiny bit dry and curled.  No browning.  , so a few minutes ago I put a 25 watt orange light over her.  Light is far enough away, so as not to burn her.  She's growing the rate she should be.  Is my idea of the orange light ok?  If so, will it help or hurt? :confused2:


----------



## Locked (Jun 20, 2011)

How many lumens are you hitting her with and how big is the grow space?
CFL's can usually be gotten pretty close to your plants....pics wld help but it sounds more like a ph problem or nute burn.


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Jun 20, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> How many lumens are you hitting her with and how big is the grow space?
> CFL's can usually be gotten pretty close to your plants....pics wld help but it sounds more like a ph problem or nute burn.



I used the CFL's for quite a while.....about a week ago I went to the 75 watt warm white and made sure it wasn't too close to her.  I have no idea what the lumens are.  But the growing space is roughly 23" x 8'

She started out in the same MG that I transplanted her into.  What do you think about the orange 25 watt orange light?  Good?  Bad?  OR  won't help at all? 


P.S. Check out my avatar for pic.  If you need another view, let me know.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 20, 2011)

Why would you add more light to fight off possible burn though? It could be nute burn or it could just be a little dry, whens the last time you watered?


Dry is a hard thing to just diagnose. Do you have close pics of the leaves?


----------



## Roddy (Jun 20, 2011)

No where near enough light for that space, my friend. If you can partition off the room, the light will be more intense and effective! I'd say you'll still need much more light, though.


----------



## Locked (Jun 20, 2011)

If you are using an MG soil with time release ferts in it then this most likely is your problem....every time you water with that MG stuff you also feed.


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Jun 20, 2011)

AlkaloidContent said:
			
		

> Why would you add more light to fight off possible burn though? It could be nute burn or it could just be a little dry, whens the last time you watered?
> 
> 
> Dry is a hard thing to just diagnose. Do you have close pics of the leaves?



Took the 75 watter out and I added a lower wattage bulb.  Lemme look through the pics and see what I have.


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Jun 20, 2011)

AlkaloidContent said:
			
		

> Why would you add more light to fight off possible burn though? It could be nute burn or it could just be a little dry, whens the last time you watered?
> 
> 
> Dry is a hard thing to just diagnose. Do you have close pics of the leaves?



Honestly, I can't remember the last time I watered her.........................:::face to palm:::.........I'll do that now.  Be back in a few minutes.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 20, 2011)

You took out most of the light?? Light is your friend here, you NEED light to make this work....


----------



## hero4u2b (Jun 20, 2011)

Orange light? I have never heard of using colored bulbs but what do I know.. I used CFL's this current grow of mine and after reading around I was under the impresion that when in veg stage MJ plants like 6500 k spectrum light and in flower 2700 k spectrum..  I loved the growth I got when they were veggin.. but now 40 days in to flower.. next grow I am def going with HPS for flower..  I would bet that the PH is off and that is the major source of the problem, If I was you I would go back to the stickies part regarding light.. water. nutes ect.. all this is explained before starting up a grow.. I made the same mistake with that dam MG soil.. seems like it is everywhere.. There are places you can find good soil.. Hydro stores.. Good luck.. Hero


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 20, 2011)

Gotta go with Ham on this one. Most MG soil has little balls of fertilizer in them. When you water it pulls the nutes from it and puts it into your soil. Unfortunately MG soil is something that just takes a little tweaking to make sure you dont over feed your plants. 

1. MG Organic potting mix does not have time release feeding so its usually  the best to go with, but you will have to add things like perlite to aerate it as it is a rather dense soil.

2. If you dont get that get a soil that has a very low level of nutes. Just because.

3. If you do get MG soil its best to use about 50% in your mix of soil, again just to decrease strength of potency of the feeds.

As far as a solution its hard to say. Basically if your coming to the conclusion that it is deff nute burn, its obvious you have to replant. Its the only way to stop the over feeding.

MG soil and ferts are very difficult to use and get the best possible results, it can be done but only if yo understand the grow as a whole and not just think about it in just terms of soil.

Bigger plants can be put into MG like nothing, they'll suck donw the nutes in the soil within a couple feeds. Smaller plants just may get too much at first.

I currently use an MG Organic Choice soil. On seedlings/saplings none the less and they are loving it.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 20, 2011)

I didnt say take the light out I was just curious as to your decision, calm down dear we are just trying to help with the bits of knowledge and experience we have. The more light the better just be careful with how hot you get the plant, especially if you cant even remember when you watered last.

If thats the case nute burn may not be your issue.


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Jun 20, 2011)

I used sterilized gravel at the very bottom of the bucket.  About an inch or so.  Could that have something to do with it?


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Jun 20, 2011)

Okay, I just remembered I watered her on Friday.  The soil is nice and moist.  I am spraying her leaves with tepid water.  I'm gonna try that every hour and see if it helps.  I'm also going to partition the area off.


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry I sound out of my mind Alkaloid.  I don't mean to sound disrespectful.  I found a better pic, but don't know how to attach it


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 20, 2011)

I wouldnt give it any water, it wont help dear I know it feels like it would. It sounds like soil may be your issue since it was just fed and is not driying out. What water are you feeding with? Tap? Please dont say well water thats softened.

As for the gravel I dont think so. I put non-sterile gravel in my soil and they arent mad about it. I put a layer at the bottom and mixed up some in the soil itself.

And I dont think you did anything to offend anyone your just stressin trust me we have ALL been there more than twice.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 20, 2011)

Gravel...not needed. Does the planter have drainage holes?? This isn't the problem, but for future reference, no need for taking up room in the planter that the roots might need! Planter MUST have drainage holes or your gal will not do well. Her roots will not get the air she needs and will slowly rot, killing her off!

IGNORE the MG soil and fert, stay away from it, go with stuff better suited for MJ....for your own peace of mind, my friend!

Watering, sounds like you need a bit of info here...water when needed, not daily.  When needed: Let the gal dry out pretty dry, sticking a finger in and not having anything stick when removing is a good indicator. When this dry, pick the gal up and note the weight, this is how a thirsty gal feels! Water thoroughly, slowly so as not to just send the water shooting through the dryish soil, the soil must absorb the water. Water until you have a bit of run-off....not a lot, but a little water coming from the drainage holes tells you she is quenched of thirst! Now, pick the gal up and note the weight...big difference? If not, stick the finger in and see if absorption was complete.

You shouldn't get in the habit of spraying the plant either....just not the best thing for the gal.

Now, LIGHTS.....you MUST have a lot of light or your work will be for naught. Too little light will mean light and airy buds at best....imho, you'll not reach the "too much light" level, so don't worry! The problem with lights is heat, more light means more heat which isn't good for the gal. 70's temps are where it's at, the goal to aim for. CFL's will grow buds, but not well unless you have a TON of them...meaning a lot of heat! Read the lights section for better options....you really owe it to yourself to do this! I'm not a light salesman, I have nothing to gain by telling you this, just want you to succeed, my friend! HPS is best option, but not only....look into what you can do and do it...FAST!

And AC, you're trying to help, I know....


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Jun 20, 2011)

We have a water filtration system.  But I have just been informed that it has been turned off cuz it wasn't working :/  So, I will need to use bottled water, like Diamond Springs or something?  I did rig up a partition.  I will make a better one later tonight.  Should I use a white sheet?  Since white seems to work for the walls.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes white yes thank someone that you didnt say aluminum foil. Also to post a pic when you scroll down to reply to posts click on Go Advanced. Then right under where you would then type your response you should see the Manage Attachments button.


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Jun 20, 2011)

I can't begin to express my thanks to you guys.  Thank you soooo much for the advice.  I was gone so long cuz I was making a better arrangement for my lady, so that putting the sheet up will be easier and cover more space.  IF she lives, I'll have everyone to thank who has given me help.  Even if she dies I will still appreciate everyones guidance.  She's my first grow.


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Jun 20, 2011)

As soon as I can find the pic I want you to see I will post it!


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Jun 20, 2011)

Here she is...........

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=171122&d=1308437762


----------



## Locked (Jun 20, 2011)

Hungarian Gypsy said:
			
		

> Here she is...........
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=171122&d=1308437762



Did you already start pruning the lower growth?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 20, 2011)

The plant in your avi is the one we are talking about?


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 20, 2011)

single leaf growth?...... is that a clone?


----------



## Roddy (Jun 20, 2011)

How old is this gal??


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 20, 2011)

This plant appears to be going through a reveg stage as indicated by the single leaves

CFLs need to be kept within inches to be effective.  What do you mean by "orange light"?


----------



## Locked (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah I thought it was a clone taken from a flowering mom.....I guess I am confused or baked....or both.

I thought this was from seed.:holysheep:


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Jun 20, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Did you already start pruning the lower growth?



No


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Jun 20, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> The plant in your avi is the one we are talking about?



Nah.  Go to the top of the page and click on the link.


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Jun 20, 2011)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> single leaf growth?...... is that a clone?



Could be a clone.  I know nothing about clones though.  I grew her from a seed.  It would be cool if it were a clone!!!!


----------



## Roddy (Jun 20, 2011)

If not your avi, you posted the wrong link!


----------



## Roddy (Jun 20, 2011)

Definitely not a clone from seed lol...


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Jun 20, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah I thought it was a clone taken from a flowering mom.....I guess I am confused or baked....or both.
> 
> I thought this was from seed.:holysheep:



She was grown from a collection of my seeds.  I wish I were confused and baked Hammy.  I get my check the first of the month........11 days.  I'm counting down :hubba:


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Jun 20, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> How old is this gal??



She's almost 3 months.  Yes, I know she's small for her age.  But she is flowering.


----------



## Locked (Jun 20, 2011)

The link you posted took me to a pic of your avatar....that's what I was talking about. Maybe you posted the wrong link?


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Jun 20, 2011)

Hungarian Gypsy said:
			
		

> Here she is...........
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=171122&d=1308437762



This is a clearer pic of my girl.  Taken yesterday.


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 20, 2011)

I must be really stoned........


----------



## Roddy (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Roddy (Jun 20, 2011)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> I must be really stoned........



You're not alone, my friend


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Jun 20, 2011)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=171122&d=1308437762

Try this.  If the link is wrong, I give up for now.  I'm hurting..........I really need my MJ right now.  No $ though.  I'm gonna eat a piece of cake.


----------



## Locked (Jun 20, 2011)

Hungarian Gypsy said:
			
		

> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=171122&d=1308437762
> 
> Try this.  If the link is wrong, I give up for now.  I'm hurting..........I really need my MJ right now.  No $ though.  I'm gonna eat a piece of cake.




Yeah that is a pic of your avatar....something ain't right.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 20, 2011)

I feel for you, my friend, yell out in pm if you need any help with the pic!! Take care!


----------



## SunWolf (Jun 20, 2011)

Hungarian Gypsy said:
			
		

> I used the CFL's for quite a while.....*about a week ago I went to the 75 watt warm white* and made sure it wasn't too close to her.  I have no idea what the lumens are.  But the growing space is roughly 23" x 8'
> 
> She started out in the same MG that I transplanted her into.  What do you think about the orange 25 watt orange light?  Good?  Bad?  OR  won't help at all?
> 
> ...



Wait, are you saying you took out a compact fluorescent bulb and put in a 75 watt standard household warm white bulb??

If so, we just found your problem.  If not, can you please explain just what type of bulbs you are using?  We need a little more info to help.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 20, 2011)

:rofl: OH my head hurts!:rofl: :rofl: I"M confused and I'm not even  stoned:rofl: :rofl: I don't mean to laugh at anyone's misfortune but I am in tears :rofl: Someone please walk our poor friend through the steps for this so I don't die laughing at the confusion this is causing.:rofl: :rofl: I don't mean to offend anyone but I'm laughing so hard I can barely type :doh: :rofl:  Oh my head!!....Don't stress Gypsy, these peeps will get ya straight


----------



## mountain man (Jun 20, 2011)

Nah, just go eat cake......


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Jun 21, 2011)

SunWolf said:
			
		

> Wait, are you saying you took out a compact fluorescent bulb and put in a 75 watt standard household warm white bulb??
> 
> If so, we just found your problem.  If not, can you please explain just what type of bulbs you are using?  We need a little more info to help.



Yes, I took out the CFL bulb and replaced it with the 75 watt household warm white bulb.  I have switched back to the CFL today.  So, I guess the household light was the mistake.


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Jun 21, 2011)

Gee Hush.  Sorry I'm not as experienced as YOU.  You really shouldn't pick on people who aren't as knowledge in this field such as YOURSELF.  That was just plain rude.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 21, 2011)

You need much more light....much more! Adding one or two CFL's won't do what you need to do! I urge you to look for a HPS system or (yikes) enough CFL's to do the job...which will be several! Until you have adequate light, you're losing the battle!


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 21, 2011)

Try to get a 150 w hps. Those are cheap and do not give that much heat.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 21, 2011)

I really want to suggest that you do some more reading/studying to understand what mj needs to grow.  The Resource section is a good place to start.  Also check out the Stickies at the top of each individual forum.  

The first thing you need to correct is your lighting.  You are going to need more and better light with the correct spectrum.  I would suggest setting up a small space that is enclosed and *has enough lumen*s.  Run the lights 24/7.  She will continue to put out those single leafed blades for a while and then go back into veg, developing normal leaves.  You are going to want to let her veg for a month or so to get some size to her.  If she is flowered now, you won't get more than a few grams as she is just so stunted and small with virtually no bud sites.

Get some ventilation in your space.  You need an exhaust fan to remove old air and an oscillating fan to move the air around.  What are you feeding her?  What kind of soil mixture is she in?  I would recommend starting several more seeds to veg along with her.

This is a hobby that takes some studying--there is far more to it than simply sticking a seed into dirt and putting it under a light bulb.  The more you know about the biology of the plant and the environment that it likes, the better bud you can grow.  And there is simply nothing like growing your own dank.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 21, 2011)

Well said.....I am merely a whiny pup at this myself, the buds I am growing make me very happy though! It's a great reward, but it takes a bit to get there! And a lot of reading, listening and trying!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 21, 2011)

Hungarian Gypsy said:
			
		

> Gee Hush.  Sorry I'm not as experienced as YOU.  You really shouldn't pick on people who aren't as knowledge in this field such as YOURSELF.  That was just plain rude.



I apologize for offending yu.  I wasn't laughing at yu, just at how everyone got so confused. Everyone here is passionate about growing and each of us have our experiences (and ugly failures). But we are often very zealous about helping others who are just starting out and we end up tripping (in more ways than one :doh: ) over the details in the situation. The one thing yu will notice is that there is some variation in methods and opinions, and that is due to there being more than one viable method for growing, but all here want to see yu succeed at producing a satisfying crop (even me  ). I am hardly an expert in this field and have far less experience than many who were extending yu a helping hand. I know from your perspective it can be frustrating as I have been there, but from my perspective the whole situation kind of looked like 5 ducks after one june bug:laugh:  Again I apologize, and I wish yu good grow mojo


----------



## Wetdog (Jun 21, 2011)

SunWolf said:
			
		

> Wait, are you saying you took out a compact fluorescent bulb and put in a 75 watt standard household warm white bulb??
> 
> If so, we just found your problem.  If not, can you please explain just what type of bulbs you are using?  We need a little more info to help.



Good catch!!!! +rep

Usually it's the last thing you've you've done that is the cause of your problem, in this case, changing bulbs.

Way under lit though.

Wet


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Jun 21, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> I apologize for offending yu.  I wasn't laughing at yu, just at how everyone got so confused. Everyone here is passionate about growing and each of us have our experiences (and ugly failures). But we are often very zealous about helping others who are just starting out and we end up tripping (in more ways than one :doh: ) over the details in the situation. The one thing yu will notice is that there is some variation in methods and opinions, and that is due to there being more than one viable method for growing, but all here want to see yu succeed at producing a satisfying crop (even me  ). I am hardly an expert in this field and have far less experience than many who were extending yu a helping hand. I know from your perspective it can be frustrating as I have been there, but from my perspective the whole situation kind of looked like 5 ducks after one june bug:laugh:  Again I apologize, and I wish yu good grow mojo



Thanks for replying Hush.........your last post just made me feel very inadequate & it kinda hurt my feelings.  I accept your apology.  I also wish you good grow mojo too :ccc:


----------

